# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next > DM Help Did I rework Oni Nightblade properly?

## HoboKnight

Hey guys,
Oni Nightblade (https://www.dndunleashed.com/home/ne...oni-nightblade) I used against my PCs was killed. He will return as Revenant. My question is,  did I restat my Oni properly:

Original stats:
0NI NIGHTBLADE Large giant, lawful evil
AC 18 (natural armor)
Hit Points 153 (18d10 + 54)
Speed 40 ft., fly 40 ft.
STR19 (+4)  DEX20 (+5)  CON16 (+3)  INT16 (+3)  WIS13 (+ 1)  CHA16 (+3)
Saving Throws Dex +9, Con +7, Wis +5, Cha +7
Skills Acrobatics +9, Arcana +7, Deception +11, Perception +5, Stealth +13
Damage Resistances poison
Senses darkvision 120 ft., passive Perception 15
Languages Sylvan, Giant, Thieves' cant
Challenge 12 (8,400 XP)
Evasion. If the oni is subjected to an effect that allows it to make a Dexterity saving throw to take only half damage, the oni instead takes no damage if it succeeds on the saving throw, and only half damage if it fails.
Innate Spellcasting. The Oni's innate spell casting ability is Charisma (spell save DC 15). The oni can innately cast the following spells, requiring no material components:
At will: darkness, detect magic, invisibility
1/day each: charm person, cone of cold, gaseous form, mirror image, mislead, pass without trace, sleep
Magic Weapons. The oni's weapon attacks are magical.
Regeneration. The oni regains 10 hit points at the start of its turn if it has at least 1 hit point.
Shadow Poison. The oni imbues its attacks with magical poison. When it hits with a weapon attack, the attack deals 3 (1d6) poison damage (already included in these attacks).
SneakAttack(1/Tum). The oni deals an extra 13 (4d6) damage when it hits a target with a weapon attack and has advantage on the attack roll, or when the target is within 5 feet of an ally of the oni that isn't incapacitated and the oni doesn't have disadvantage on the attack roll.
Actions
Multiattack The oni makes three attacks: any combination of unarmed strike, dagger, and shortsword attacks. The oni can use its shadow jaunt ability as a bonus action before, between, or after the attacks.
Unarmed Strike. Melee Weapon Attack: +9 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 9 (1 d8 + 5) slashing damage (bludgeoning while not in true form) plus 3 (1d6) poison damage and if the Oni has a free hand and chooses to use it, the target is also grappled by the oni (escape DC 16).
Dagger. Melee or Ranged Weapon Attack: +9 to hit, reach 5 ft. or range 20/60 ft., one target. Hit: 10 (2d4 + 5) piercing damage, or 9 (1d8 + 5) piercing damage in Small or Medium form, plus 3 (1d6) poison damage.
Shortsword Melee Weapon Attack: +9 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: l 2 (2d6 + 5) piercing damage, or 9 (1 d8 + 5) piercing damage in Small or Medium form, plus 3 (1d6) poison damage.
Shadow Jaunt The oni teleports through its shadow up to 30 feet to an unoccupied space within 5 feet of another creature that it can see. The oni can bring along objects as long as their weight doesn't exceed what it can carry. It can also bring one creature of its size or smaller that it has grappled who is carrying gear up to its carrying capacity.
Change Shape. The oni magically polymorphs into a Small or Medium humanoid, into a Large giant, or back into its true form. Other than its size, its statistics are the same in each form. The only equipment that is transformed is its daggers and shortsword, which shrink so that they can be wielded in humanoid form. If the oni dies, it reverts to its true form, and its weapons revert to their normal size.

Removed stats are marked with red, added are green:
ONI NIGHTBLADE Large giant, Large undead lawful evil
AC 18 (natural armor)
Hit Points 153 (18d10 + 54)
Speed 40 ft., fly 40 ft.
STR19 (+4)  DEX20 (+5)  CON16 (+3)  INT16 (+3)  WIS13 (+ 1)  CHA16 (+3)
Saving Throws Dex +9, Con +7, Wis +5, Cha +7
Skills Acrobatics +9, Arcana +7, Deception +11, Perception +5, Stealth +13
Damage Resistances poison
Damage Resistances necrotic, psychic
Damage Immunities poison
Condition Immunities charmed, exhaustion, frightened, paralyzed, poisoned, stunned
Senses darkvision 120 ft., passive Perception 15
Languages Sylvan, Giant, Thieves' cant
Challenge 12 (8,400 XP)
Evasion. If the oni is subjected to an effect that allows it to make a Dexterity saving throw to take only half damage, the oni instead takes no damage if it succeeds on the saving throw, and only half damage if it fails.
Innate Spellcasting. The Oni's innate spell casting ability is Charisma (spell save DC 15). The oni can innately cast the following spells, requiring no material components:
At will: darkness, detect magic, invisibility
1/day each: charm person, cone of cold, gaseous form, mirror image, mislead, pass without trace, sleep
Magic Weapons. The oni's weapon attacks are magical.
Regeneration. The oni regains 10 hit points at the start of its turn if it has at least 1 hit point.
Regeneration. The oni regains 10 hit points at the start of its turn. If the oni takes fire or radiant damage, this trait doesnt function at the start of the oni's next turn. The onis body is destroyed only if it starts its turn with 0 hit points and doesnt regenerate.
Shadow Poison. The oni imbues its attacks with magical poison. When it hits with a weapon attack, the attack deals 3 (1d6) poison damage (already included in these attacks).
Rejuvenation. When the oniss body is destroyed, its soul lingers. After 24 hours, the soul inhabits and animates another humanoid corpse on the same plane of existence and regains all its hit points. While the soul is bodiless, a wish spell can be used to force the soul to go to the afterlife and not return.
Turn Immunity. The revenant is immune to effects that turn undead.
Vengeful Tracker. The revenant knows the distance to and direction of any creature against which it seeks revenge, even if the creature and the revenant are on different planes of existence. If the creature being tracked by the revenant dies, the revenant knows.
SneakAttack(1/Tum). The oni deals an extra 13 (4d6) damage when it hits a target with a weapon attack and has advantage on the attack roll, or when the target is within 5 feet of an ally of the oni that isn't incapacitated and the oni doesn't have disadvantage on the attack roll.
Actions
Multiattack The oni makes three attacks: any combination of unarmed strike, dagger, and shortsword attacks. The oni can use its shadow jaunt ability as a bonus action before, between, or after the attacks.
Unarmed Strike. Melee Weapon Attack: +9 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 9 (1d8 + 5) slashing damage (bludgeoning while not in true form) plus 3 (1d6) poison damage and if the Oni has a free hand and chooses to use it, the target is also grappled by the oni (escape DC 16).
Dagger. Melee or Ranged Weapon Attack: +9 to hit, reach 5 ft. or range 20/60 ft., one target. Hit: 10 (2d4 + 5) piercing damage, or 9 (1d8 + 5) piercing damage in Small or Medium form, plus 3(1d6) poison damage.
Shortsword Melee Weapon Attack: +9 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: l 2 (2d6 + 5) piercing damage, or 9 (1 d8 + 5) piercing damage in Small or Medium form, plus 3 (1d6) poison damage.
Shadow Jaunt The oni teleports through its shadow up to 30 feet to an unoccupied space within 5 feet of another creature that it can see. The oni can bring along objects as long as their weight doesn't exceed what it can carry. It can also bring one creature of its size or smaller that it has grappled who is carrying gear up to its carrying capacity.
Change Shape. The oni magically polymorphs into a Small or Medium humanoid, into a Large giant, or back into its true form. Other than its size, its statistics are the same in each form. The only equipment that is transformed is its daggers and shortsword, which shrink so that they can be wielded in humanoid form. If the oni dies, it reverts to its true form, and its weapons revert to their normal size.

No vengeful glare, no extra damage, because it's not vengeance, but going out in a proper way(Oni died in a non-honourable way, and must return to die in a honourable way).

----------


## JackPhoenix

Define "properly". It's a custom monster, it can have whatever stats you want.

----------


## HoboKnight

Jack, one of my fav. members. :D You are right. Thanks. :)

----------


## JackPhoenix

That being said, the changes make sense, but put together, it's a sidegrade at best, downgrade most likely, depend on how much your party depends on status effects or fire/radiant damage.

----------

